# صلاة قبل الامتحانات



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2007)

*فها أنــا يا رب أصـرخ إليــك أن تمنحنى حكمة وفهم حتى يسهل على الأمتحـان*
*وأعطنى قدرة على فهم الأسئلة وذكرنى بما حفظته.*
*وأعطنى نعمة حتى أعبر هذة التجربة بسلام*
*وأمنحنى سلامـاً عميقـاً وبركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان*
*ربى يســـوع ... أتوسل إليـك أن تعطينى نعمة فى أعين المدرسيـن وتحنن فى*
*تصحيح أوراقى.*
*يا رب أنا خاطئ ولم أرضيك ولم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة ،،*
*ولكن أسألك أن لا تعطينى كشرورى وفساد قلبى ،*
*بل بعطفك وحنانك يارب فقد قلت*
*" أسـالوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا . أقرعوا يفتح لكم*
*فهـا أنا يا رب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتى لأنــك قلــت*
*" من يقبل إلىَ لا أخرجه خــارجـا*
*وأستجـب لنا بشفـاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك*
*إلى الأبــــد*​ 
*اميـــــن*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2007)

*إله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى*

*نحميا(3-20)*


*كل إنسان يسعى للنجاح و"يوم الامتحان" هو يوم الحصاد بعد فترة طويلة من التعب والجهد.*
*لذلك ينتاب الجميع خوفاً كبيراً من عدم إمكانية تحقيق النجاح...ولكن الحقيقة *
*الغائبة أن الله الخالق العظيم هو الذى يهب النجاح لابنائه المخلصين الذين *
*يسيرون معه ويوءدون واجبهم بأمانة.*
*يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة منها:-*

**يــوسـف*

*وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلاً ناجحاً,وكان فى بيت سيده المـصـرى.وراى سيده أن *
*الرب معه.وأن كل ما يصنع كان الرب ينجحه بيده.ولم يكن رئيس بيت السجن ينظر *
*شيئاً البته مما فى يده،لأن الرب كان معه ومهما صنع كان الرب ينجحه. *
*تكوين39: 2، 3 ,23*


**نحمــيــا*

*إن إله السماء يعطينا النجاح،ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى. نحميا 2: 20*


*ثـلاث خــــطـــوات لــطــريق النــجــاح*

*أولاً :أعمل عملك بصورة جيدة صحيحة:*

*إذهب إلى النملة أيها الكسلان,تأمل طرقها وكن حكيمـاً.التى ليس لها قائد أو *
*عريف (مدبر)أو متسلط (حاكم)وتعد فى الصيف طعامها,وتجمع فى الحصاد أكلها.*

*إلى متى تنام أيـها الكسـلان؟ متى تنهض من نومك؟ أمثال 6: 6-9*
*وكل ما فعلتم,فاعملوا من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس,عالمين أنكم من الرب *

*ستأخذون جزاء الميراث,لأنكم تخدمون الرب المسيح. كولوسى 3: 23, 24*


*ثانياً: تشجع ...الله معك*

*أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التى تسلكها.أنصحك.عينـى علــيـك "مزمور 32: 8"*
*طلبت إلى الرب فأستجاب لي, ومن كل مخاوفى انقذنى. مزمور 34 :4*

*أتكل على الرب وأفعل الخير.أسكن الأرض (كن مطمئناً) وارع الامانة.وتلذذ بالرب *
*فيعطيك سؤل قلبك.سلم الرب طريقك وأتكل عليه وهو يجري،ويخرج مثل النور برك.*
*وحقك مثل الظهيرة أنتظر الرب واصبر له. مزمور 37 :3- 7*

*ثــالثـاً : ثـق أن النــجــاح آت*

*حينئذ أمتلات أفواهنا ضحكاً،والسنتنا ترنماً .حينئذ قالوا بين الأمم: "إن الرب قد عظم العمل مع هؤلاء".عظم الرب العمل معنا،وصرنا فرحـيـن. الذين يزرعون *
*بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج. الذاهب ذهاباً بالبكاء حاملاً مبذر(كيس البذار) *
*الزرع،مجيئاً يجىء بالترنم حاملاً حزم(الحصاد) *
*مزمور 126: 2, 3، 5، 6 \*

*صل هذه الصلاة قبل كل إمتحان*
*يارب*
*أحمدك*
*لأنك الإله القدير*
*الصانع رحمة وعدل*
*ولايعسر عليك شىء*
*فأنت قد وعدت شعبك*
*(توكل على الرب بكل قلبك.وعلى*
*فهمك لا تعتمد.فى كل طرقك أعرفه*
*وهو يقوم سبلك)*
*لذلك أسلمك نفسى يارب*
*لتقود أنت أفكارى بروحك*
*وامنح عبدك اليوم إيمان*
*لكى أكون متكلاً*
*عليك وحدك*
*آمــيـــن*


*



*​


----------



## MaLaaaK (23 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كتيير على الصلاة ...........

تحياتي 

ملاكــــــــــ*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصلاه يا ميرنا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ميرنا

شكراااااا على الصلاةت الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

ميؤسي علي الصلاه الرائعه دي يا اخت ميرنا...

ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدي


----------

